# In need of Billing & Coding Intern/Externship(Houston,Texas/South Surrounding Areas)



## latachajohnson@yahoo.com (Jun 24, 2012)

*In need of Billing & Coding Intern/Externship(Houston,Texas/South Surrounding Areas)*

Hello Future Mentor/Coach!

Looking for an internship/externship training or part-time position in Medical Billing & Coding. I am a graduate of Medical Billing and Coding at Anthem College and certified has of December.

I am looking for training or work in the Houston, Texas area or Surrounding South Side of Houston area.

There is a strong passion inside of me to help people and make them feel their best.  I would love to train with any office. I have a strong interest in Oncology,Trichology, and DME. I would also like some training with Medicare and Medicaid, as well.

Please email me to request my resume for review, with details about your great company and job location. Thank you for your time and consideration. I look forward to meeting you for an interview. 

Sincerely,

Latacha Johnson
latachajohnson@yahoo.com


----------

